# Problem z instalacją kde

## qdlacz

Witam

mam problem z instalacją kde-meta

robię emerge -pv kde-meta

i na końcu dostaję takie coś

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

media-libs/libpng:0

  (media-libs/libpng-1.5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/libpng-1.5:0 required by (media-libs/gd-2.0.35-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (media-libs/libpng-1.4.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    =media-libs/libpng-1.4* required by (dev-java/icedtea-bin-1.9.7::gentoo, installed)

x11-libs/gtk+:2

  (x11-libs/gtk+-2.22.1-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.5-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.20.1:2[introspection?] required by (app-text/poppler-0.16.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-libs/qt-gui:4

  (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.0:4[mng] required by (kde-base/kopete-4.6.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

app-text/poppler:0

  (app-text/poppler-0.16.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3[lcms,qt4,-exceptions(-)] required by (kde-base/okular-4.6.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (app-text/poppler-0.14.5-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## lsdudi

```

#eselect news list

News items:

  [1]   read    2009-04-18  Generation 1 Java Setup Deprecated

  [2]   read    2009-07-02  kdeprefix and monolithic ebuilds issues

  [3]   read    2009-07-12  xorg-x11-7.4 and xorg-server-1.5 kernel support

  [4]   read    2010-03-23  New desktop subprofiles for GNOME and KDE

  [5]   read    2010-03-25  Python 3.1

  [6]   read    2010-08-01  --as-needed enabled in default profiles

  [7]   read    2010-10-22  Perl 5.12 upgrade procedure

  [8]   read    2011-05-22  Removal of kdeprefix support

  [9]   read    2011-08-28  Mesa r600 driver now defaults to gallium

  [10]  read    2011-10-15  Upgrade to libpng15

```

```

#select news read  10

2011-10-15-libpng15

  Title                     Upgrade to libpng15

  Author                    Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2011-10-15

  Revision                  1

After upgrading from libpng14 to libpng15 it's important that you rebuild

cairo and gdk-pixbuf as soon as possible if they are installed.

Then you can proceed with rebuilding the rest of the software against the new

library:

# revdep-rebuild --library libpng14.so.14 -- --keep-going

Note: It might be necessary to run the previous command more than once.

If you find packages not building with the message "ld: cannot find -lpng14",

they are likely caused by broken libtool archives (.la) in your system.

You can identify those files with following one-liner:

# find /usr/ -name '*.la' -exec grep png14 {} +

Once you have identified the broken files, you can either delete them,

edit them in place and replace png14 with png15, or re-emerge the packages

they belong to.

More information and help is available at the following forum post:

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-894950.html

```

reszta to konflikty flag  :Smile: 

```
USE=''introspection mng lcms qt4 exceptions' emerge kde-meta -vp
```

tylko po co ci meta?

----------

